# EOS 60D Notes [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 12, 2010)

```
<p><strong>A few things about the 60D

<span style="font-weight: normal;">- I’m told that the 60D will NOT be a magnesium body. This would definitely separate it from the 7D.

</span></strong><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">- The body of the 60D is also slightly smaller than the 50D, but will have a larger grip area.

- The camera will cost $200-$300 more than the T2i</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">An all plastic body puts it inline to compete with the Nikon D90 segment directly. Though I’ve read rumors the D90 replacement WILL have a magnesium body.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">CR2 stuff here.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong>

</strong></p>
```


----------



## pedro (Aug 12, 2010)

this looks like an absolutely clear distinction from now on concerning Canon DSLR's: the xxxxD, xxxD, xxD,---GAP--- 7D, 5D, ---GAP--- xD (a possible 3D), 1D. Anyone with me?


----------



## J (Aug 12, 2010)

Re: Canon and Nikon swapping build quality

1 step forward, 2 steps back?


----------



## Peerke (Aug 12, 2010)

So, it will be plastic . What would $200 - $300 bring me extra compared to T2i besides an articulating screen? I hope it is not only better video, because a lot of people always claim that video on DSLR makes things cheaper.


----------



## afrank99 (Aug 12, 2010)

Peerke said:


> So, it will be plastic . What would $200 - $300 bring me extra compared to T2i besides an articulating screen? I hope it is not only better video, because a lot of people always claim that video on DSLR makes things cheaper.



Better (faster) AF, faster FPS, Control wheel, CF slot, ...


----------



## MadButcher (Aug 12, 2010)

If the 60D is plastic, it can't be called a semi-pro body. Plastic is amateur as the 550D.


----------



## Jan (Aug 12, 2010)

Smaller than 50D - cool. Larger grip area sounds like better ergonomics... 

Plastic body - sh*t. Not that the plastic body of my 400D isn't robust enough, but I like the looks of a Mg-body with parts where the black paint is gone and the shiny Mg is visible ... looks kinda indestructible!


----------



## yitzy (Aug 12, 2010)

Plastic body will be a huge mistake IMHO!!!

The XXD line until now was a mid-range/semi-pro body's, *downgrading * the build quality will make these body's only for amateurs(/advanced amateurs)


----------



## lol (Aug 12, 2010)

Just get the 50D if you like the old style body. Bear in mind the 50D is towards end of life (marketing perspective, not operationally of course!) it is quite low price now. Never mind trying to give it a category. Does it do the job you want at the right price? As long as it is priced right I don't care if it is plastic or whatever. The question I'd have is whatever other new stuff they put in it better be good to make it worthwhile going over the 50D for it. Think it'll take more than a tilt screen for that!


----------



## wuschba (Aug 12, 2010)

Plastic body = no 60D for me


----------



## MCK (Aug 12, 2010)

And me idiot was waiting now since 3 month that this camera will be released.
Than I better go with the 7d. 
Who is spending so much money for a camera, is expecting more than 1 kg Plastic..... :-[


----------



## yitzy (Aug 12, 2010)

lol said:


> Never mind trying to give it a category. Does it do the job you want at the right price? As long as it is priced right I don't care if it is plastic or whatever.


Plastic vs Metal isn't only 'giving it a category'!

A pro photographer can't and won't use a plastic body!!
A.its not comfortable, and B. it just won't last!


----------



## MintMark (Aug 12, 2010)

afrank99 said:


> Peerke said:
> 
> 
> > So, it will be plastic . What would $200 - $300 bring me extra compared to T2i besides an articulating screen? I hope it is not only better video, because a lot of people always claim that video on DSLR makes things cheaper.
> ...



Top LCD (maybe?) and bigger viewfinder also. And probably microadjust.


----------



## trentchau (Aug 12, 2010)

yitzy said:


> lol said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind trying to give it a category. Does it do the job you want at the right price? As long as it is priced right I don't care if it is plastic or whatever.
> ...



A professional photographer will use what ever camera he can get to get the shot. I know plenty of pro's who do shoot with a Mark IV/IIIDs who have sold great photos shot with a T1i while on vacation.

I can understand people wanting their work horse camera being metal, but to say a pro WON'T use a plastic body is kinda B.S.


----------



## Alph (Aug 12, 2010)

My take is that the addition of the swivel screen made them rethink the materials. The camera could get heavy with all the metal required to make the screen mechanism.

Either way, for me, feature set and IQ matter more than materials: plastics are truly amazing stuff these days.

Cheers

(Hmm, that last sentence made me sound old... oh well)


----------



## stark-arts (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the whole metal vs. plastic thing is over done as well. Glocks are made of "plastic" - doesn't seem to hurt anything. If the seals are there then the camera will be just as weather sealed as a mag alloy body. The advantages will be lighter weight and less cost. 

I had hoped for mag alloy but don't think it's a make or break option. I need a back up for my 5DII and will probably pick this up over the T2I since I'll assume that that same sensor will be slightly improved a year in to it's existence much the same way nikons 12mp sensor got better and better in each generation.

once this camera gets down to 1000 ish it shoudl be a super star....


----------



## Richard (Aug 12, 2010)

Due to the falling value of the US dollar relative to the Yen, to keep pricing like the 40D and 50D, Canon must adopt cheaper production cost such as plastic bodies. 

This is the 5 year trend of the USD vs. Yen

http://www.forecast-chart.com/usd-japanese-yen.html

When the 40D and 50D were introduced in September 2007 and 2008, the yen 100+ per dollar. Today, it is ~80 yen per dollar, a 20%+ decrease in the value of the USD. The forecast I've seen do not suggest it will reach the 100+ yen/dollar level any time soon. Its easy to blame Canon if they go with plastic bodies, but they have to do what they have to do given its produced entirely in Asia.


----------



## MadButcher (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to look futher in the future.
I think a pair of glasses that would perform as a wireless viewfinder for a photo-/video-camera would be great.
No articulating screen needed.
But always able to see what the camera's sees (offcourse with a switch button).
This would give even more creativity than a articulating screen.
And no need to turn the screen.


----------



## afrank99 (Aug 12, 2010)

MadButcher said:


> I want to look futher in the future.
> I think a pair of glasses that would perform as a wireless viewfinder for a photo-/video-camera would be great.
> No articulating screen needed.
> But always able to see what the camera's sees (offcourse with a switch button).
> ...



Why not build it yourself?
It's all there: LiveView, Video-out, wireless video transmitters, LCD glasses.


----------



## CameraAddict (Aug 12, 2010)

Plastic is okay per se. If it's anywhere near as flimsy as the T2i, or if the shutter sounds as horribly bad, I may be switching to Nikon. I don't want a 7D, too much money since I don't need its features, but I won't "upgrade" to a flimsy plastic 60D. If they try to essentially "force" me into a 7D price point, then buh-bye Canon! I hope they're listening.

I love my 50D. It's almost a relief to figure I probably won't be hankering for something new. But I also won't be getting any new lenses if they're going in the plastic fantastic direction. I don't see investing in a technology that I can't grow.


----------



## Shompis (Aug 12, 2010)

Homage to the D60? Wasn't it all plastic? That said, I also want a Mg body, it just feels sturdier.


----------



## CameraAddict (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking at the pictures of the presumed 60D, the scratches near the flash popup button seem to show metal beneath.

Also, to those who say that Canon will have to make the move to plastic because of the Yen versus dollar: That doesn't explain why Nikon's D95 will be magnesium!

I suspect the plastic body CR2 is bogus... How's that!


----------



## Jan (Aug 12, 2010)

CameraAddict said:


> Looking at the pictures of the presumed 60D, the scratches near the flash popup button seem to show metal beneath.
> 
> Also, to those who say that Canon will have to make the move to plastic because of the Yen versus dollar: That doesn't explain why Nikon's D95 will be magnesium!
> 
> I suspect the plastic body CR2 is bogus... How's that!


Would be cool! But the "scratches" near the flash popup button is the 60D (probably) sign from the side...


----------



## mushin (Aug 12, 2010)

Just want to point out not all plastics are the same. There are *significant* differences between cheap plastics and the high quality stuff. We tend to associate plastic with cheap, since most consumer goods use cheap plastics to keep costs down, but some of the better plastics have quite impressive performance characteristics. Of course I don't know what Canon will use here - cost is obviously a factor - but the fact that they chose to go with plastic in itself shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Woody (Aug 12, 2010)

Many people like the reduced weight of the Rebel bodies but complain about the small grip.

Now, Canon is releasing a relatively lightweight (hopefully) body with substantial grip, clearly taking a leaf from Nikon's wildly popular D90. And people are still whining.

??? ???


----------



## Woody (Aug 12, 2010)

stark-arts said:


> I'll assume that that same sensor will be slightly improved a year in to it's existence much the same way nikons 12mp sensor got better and better in each generation.



Well, Nikon's D90/D5000 seems to have a 'better' imaging sensor than the D300 only because they resort to in-camera RAW NR which is easy to implement in slower (lower fps) cameras. BUT the NEWER D300s sensor is still very much like the D300.


----------



## pgabor (Aug 12, 2010)

Woody said:


> Many people like the reduced weight of the Rebel bodies but complain about the small grip.
> 
> Now, Canon is releasing a relatively lightweight (hopefully) body with substantial grip, clearly taking a leaf from Nikon's wildly popular D90. And people are still whining.
> 
> ??? ???



People are always whining, just not always the same people.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm kinda bummed about the plastic (if it is true). I know it doesn't affect the quality of the photos, but it does affect the quality of my camera...after I drop it  Now, if they make it out of the same plastic as a Glock, I will take that back 

Now if they made a plastic body FF camera for say, under $2k, you might be able to get me to switch to a plastic body...just sayin'


----------



## Rocky (Aug 12, 2010)

Magnesium body sound good, in theory. I am wondering how many people have the shutter release button fail in the X0D before the magnesium body fail. I am one of them. On the other hand, I am also wondering how many people have the shutter release button fail before the plastic body fail. For me, the form factor and ergonomics of the body is more important than the material of the body. It cost $250 to replace the shutter release button.


----------



## stark-arts (Aug 12, 2010)

Woody said:


> stark-arts said:
> 
> 
> > I'll assume that that same sensor will be slightly improved a year in to it's existence much the same way nikons 12mp sensor got better and better in each generation.
> ...



I understand your point but if you look at the evolution from the D3 to d700 to d3s they definitely got more and more bang for the buck out of the same sensor. I only said 12 - i didn't say which one 

And the d300s is slightly better than the others... cleaner i mean.


----------



## gkreis (Aug 12, 2010)

Alph said:


> My take is that the addition of the swivel screen made them rethink the materials. The camera could get heavy with all the metal required to make the screen mechanism.
> 
> Either way, for me, feature set and IQ matter more than materials: plastics are truly amazing stuff these days.
> 
> ...



+1

If they bring this camera in at $1000-$1100 and it has exciting new features and improved IQ, then that is probably the right move to go plastic. After all, there is the 7D with the features more of interest to a semi-pro or pro. And quality plastic is tough enough for the weekend prosumer, right?


----------



## gkreis (Aug 12, 2010)

Richard said:


> Due to the falling value of the US dollar relative to the Yen, to keep pricing like the 40D and 50D, Canon must adopt cheaper production cost such as plastic bodies.
> 
> This is the 5 year trend of the USD vs. Yen
> 
> ...



Let's make them over here.... we need employment. They make Honda and Toyota over here, right?


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 12, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> Iâ€™m told that the 60D will NOT be a magnesium body. This would definitely separate it from the 7D.



If that was the only thing that was said .. or whispered .. then it does not preclude a full metal chassis, simply not mag alloy.

so the construction could be similar for instance to the EOS-3 level of durability - which I don't think any would complain.


----------



## Richard (Aug 12, 2010)

chrome_dude said:


> Richard said:
> 
> 
> > Due to the falling value of the US dollar relative to the Yen, to keep pricing like the 40D and 50D, Canon must adopt cheaper production cost such as plastic bodies.
> ...



One of the big differences is the cost of transportation of autos vs. cameras, a factor that makes domestic production of autos make more sense. IIRC, Canon has done a large expansion in their Taichung factory in Taiwan that I'd think they would favor over setting up shop in the US.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 12, 2010)

Recent plastic bodies have used SD cards, does this mean that the 60D will use SD cards? Seems like Canon wants to shift away from CF cards, The Top of the Line Canon 1Ds III uses 1 CF and 1 SD card, while the Top of the Line Nikon D3x uses TWO CF cards.

I have too many SanDisc Extreme IV cards to buy a camera that uses Inferior SD cards.


----------



## wuschba (Aug 12, 2010)

3 month ago, I was in 2 photo-shops asking about buying a 550D compared to a 7D. I as well visited some forums asking the same Question. Everybody told me to buy a magnesium-body, the arguments went from better pictures over more starchiness (which should be better... somehow...) over better protection against moisture to "it's just another feeling - you just don't want to go back from a 20D to a plastic body". So the body was the main reason I didn't buy a 550D then, and too much functions (for too much money) where the reasons I didn't buy a 7D.


----------



## ajman (Aug 13, 2010)

If a plastic body somehow allows it to have a bigger grip, I'm for it.

Any thoughts out there about whether the 60D will have wireless remote?


----------



## gkreis (Aug 13, 2010)

dilbert said:


> wuschba said:
> 
> 
> > 3 month ago, I was in 2 photo-shops asking about buying a 550D compared to a 7D. I as well visited some forums asking the same Question. Everybody told me to buy a magnesium-body, the arguments went from better pictures over more starchiness (which should be better... somehow...) over better protection against moisture to "it's just another feeling - you just don't want to go back from a 20D to a plastic body". So the body was the main reason I didn't buy a 550D then, and too much functions (for too much money) where the reasons I didn't buy a 7D.
> ...



Most important to me on my 40D were the controls and displays. I like the mag body, but truthfully, as long as it is quality plastic, I just want that spin wheel, the joystick, etc. For me, that separates the xxD from the XXXD series.


----------



## cdcooker (Aug 13, 2010)

from one of the spy pics, I think this 60D will use SD card in stead of CF card. There is no seam on the side of the 60D near the eyelet of the neckstrap. If there is a CF card door, there should have a seam for the door on those exposed area between his fingers. I think the SD card door is underneath his fingers.


----------



## LukeS (Aug 13, 2010)

Some of the modern composites are insanely strong; stronger then metal and lighter. If done right with proper weather sealing I am all for a composite body.


----------



## match14 (Aug 13, 2010)

I think it will be made from the same plastic as the EF-100mm f/2.8L IS USM.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 13, 2010)

Rocky said:


> I cannot understand why people try to put different camera into "Pro", "Semipro (Pro-am)" and "Amatuer". Are they based on reliability?functionality? price? sensor size? metal vs platsic body?or status?? For me they are all artificially drawn fussy grey lines.I am sure that if you pick any of the above 6 criteria, you can find a sample to reverse the role between the Pro and the amatuer. With DSLR, the electronics will fail without warning.Therefore any pro will have at least one spare body all the time. So the reliabilty will be out of the picture. The newest plastic body camera have more function than the "pro' model even from a year ago. Also the 5D II is priced around $2500. So the line for functionalty, sensor size and plastic body is really burred. Due to the relative cheap price of ALL DSLR. People can buy any model as long as they want it and can afford it. So the line for price and status also become burred. A lot od amature are using pro model for that reason. So why should we try to bin the differeent models???? May be the only thing left the price and status to show off.



I find that the best way to determine if it is a pro camera is to check the 6 inches behind the viewfinder 

Seriously though...there are always some people who have more camera than ability...that is true of a lot of things. Not everyone who has a Porsche really knows how to use everything on that car. For a lot it is a status symbol, you're right. But there are also some poeple who really know how to use them to their full potential.

There are still people who think that a good camera will help them take good pictures and so they buy way more gear than they need. I was a professional photographer for 5 years (by professional, I mean that is how I made all of my money), and I still take photo jobs on the side now, and one of my biggest pet peeves is when someone will say "wow, that is a great picture...you must have a good camera!" That is as insulting as telling a cook "the meal was great, you must have an awesome oven!"

Sorry, I got off on a tangent there. You are kind of right though, the line really is blurred. Two of those 5 years I was using a 20D almost exclusively...by the standard definition, not a "professional" camera (I occasionally used a 5D for family portraits for the extra resolution). A lot of pros only care about the final result and the cost...they are willing to pay for a better camera if they need it (ex: wedding photographer needing the faster AF and low light performance of a 1D series), but if they don't, they sure won't spend their money on it because they are interested in profit, not fancy cameras (that's why my boss got us 20Ds).


----------



## wuschba (Aug 13, 2010)

dilbert said:


> Let me put it to you this way: you went to a store asking a salesman whether you should buy a cheap camera or an expensive camera and he recommended the expensive one.
> he's selling used cars or new cameras.


Year, thats what I thought, too. So the Q is: Why wait for the 60D and not go for a 550D? I prefer a good sensor with high ISO-values and don't need an articulate screen, so why buy the 60D then?


----------



## pedro (Aug 13, 2010)

@that1guy: thanks for sharing your opinion. I am currently using a 30D as a passionate amateur. most of the time I do nightshots and lowlight photography. Next upgrade for me is the 5DIII or however they will call it due to the FF sensors enhanced lowlight abilities. But I do know a pro in my town using a 40D who says: why should I go FF for bigger files only? He's doing a lot of studio work. So you are well echoed by him. Body depends on your preferencies and main genres when it comes to purchase. Major element in any type of photography are the eyes and the handling of the your camera.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 13, 2010)

wuschba said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Let me put it to you this way: you went to a store asking a salesman whether you should buy a cheap camera or an expensive camera and he recommended the expensive one.
> ...


Yep it seems like its going to be interesting to make the 60D decision, i'm sure the specs when they arrive will help convince us, probally with video improvements, Digic V (in camera processing?), FPS, and Wifi fingers crossed.


----------



## canonguy (Aug 13, 2010)

if this is true... then it only shows canon is running scared of nikon. they actualy stoop down to the level of degrading a successful xxD line just to compete with the d90/d95. the current xxD build is the reason why i didnt go for nikon back then. then comes the plastic 60D and the magnesium d95. what next??? canon will drop their MP and stick with 12MP then nikon will go for 18MP. im just so disapointed! ive been waiting for this camera for years and canon slaps me in the face with a plastic toy camera. its the quality that counts and not the extra weight reduction.


----------



## jelte04 (Aug 13, 2010)

canonguy said:


> im just so disapointed! ive been waiting for this camera for years and canon slaps me in the face with a plastic toy camera. its the quality that counts and not the extra weight reduction.



The camera is still not released, and why is plastic so bad?


----------



## Jan (Aug 13, 2010)

canonguy said:


> its the quality that counts and not the extra weight reduction.


Maybe for you. But not necessarily for everybody. I personally would also prefer a Mg body, but neither my 350D nor the 400D body broke and they're both plastic.

Besides, I don't know if plastic is really (that much) lighter than Mg. Mg is already very lightweight although it's a metal. I think the difference between the weight of a xxxD and a xxD comes also from the size of the body.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 13, 2010)

Jan said:


> canonguy said:
> 
> 
> > its the quality that counts and not the extra weight reduction.
> ...



actually I'll go back to my original question.

who's to say it's plastic?

The way I look at this is that we're simply rumored that it's NOT magnesium alloy.

if I'm not mistaken - it's everyone's assumption. however canon has made professional camera bodies out of meterials not called magnesium alloy.

EOS-1, 1N and EOS-3 are good examples of a metal body. I have yet to see anyone complain that it didn't feel solid .. or felt like a lens would cause it to pull apart  It wasnt until the EOS-1v that canon implemented magnesium alloy chassis.


----------



## stark-arts (Aug 13, 2010)

c.d.embrey said:


> Recent plastic bodies have used SD cards, does this mean that the 60D will use SD cards? Seems like Canon wants to shift away from CF cards, The Top of the Line Canon 1Ds III uses 1 CF and 1 SD card, while the Top of the Line Nikon D3x uses TWO CF cards.
> 
> I have too many SanDisc Extreme IV cards to buy a camera that uses Inferior SD cards.



I have a ton of CF also but I will say this - SD cards never get messed up. Drop em in water, put em in and out 1000's of times. No bent pins. I've never lost data shooting with SD (although admittedly i've shot SD far less - only in my wifes G cams...) 

Not a deal breaker for me


----------



## gkreis (Aug 13, 2010)

canonguy said:


> if this is true... then it only shows canon is running scared of nikon. they actualy stoop down to the level of degrading a successful xxD line just to compete with the d90/d95. the current xxD build is the reason why i didnt go for nikon back then. then comes the plastic 60D and the magnesium d95. what next??? canon will drop their MP and stick with 12MP then nikon will go for 18MP. im just so disapointed! ive been waiting for this camera for years and canon slaps me in the face with a plastic toy camera. its the quality that counts and not the extra weight reduction.



Buy the 7D.


----------



## wuschba (Aug 13, 2010)

dilbert said:


> But if you're going to complain about a camera having features you don't want/need and always use that as the reason why you didn't buy that particular camera then you will never buy a camera because there will always be an extra feature that you find which you don't need.


And all that you read out of my post? No. I just get riled that I waited for the 60D in anticipation that it will be in the same class (no matter if plastic is "bad" or mg is "good") as all xxDs before... And perhaps "class" is just a feeling, I holded a 550D and a 7D and they just didn't feel "right", the 550D too much plastic/too light and the 7D just to big and heavy (all very subjective of course).

But anyway I should have decided to buy a 550D or a 7D months ago - if this all here is really true of course, because I'm afraid a plastic 60D might feel almost like a 550D. Which - of course - we only will know if we wait again until the 60D is released, which (again) leads to the Q: Buy or wait?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2010)

wuschba said:


> ...which (again) leads to the Q: Buy or wait?



This is a simple question, and it always puzzles me why people agonize over this. If you need it right now, and it meets your current and anticipated needs, buy it right now. Who cares if something better comes along soon? If you can wait, there's always something better coming out soon, so wait.


----------



## pgabor (Aug 13, 2010)

wuschba said:


> I waited for the 60D in anticipation that it will be in the same class (no matter if plastic is "bad" or mg is "good") as all xxDs before...



It was not clear for you after the 7D announcement, that there will be no such thing as "50D successor"? (maximum in name, not in the specs) Canon is now (sry, since the 5DmkII) started to compete directly with Nikons, the first attack made by Nikon, when they released the D3 and the D700, then canon striked back with the markII and attacked the success of the D300 with the 7D, and now with the 60D they want to compete directly with the D90 successor. So i really don't see why are you so surprised.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 13, 2010)

wuschba- at this point you might as well wait and see. It's only a couple months. Then you will be able to see what those other things are that the 60D has and decide for yourself if it is worth the extra money. That is of course unless you don't have a camera or your old camera broke, then you might need one. Otherwise, I would just wait and keep taking photos w/ whatever you currently have. If you don't end up liking the 60D, maybe one of the other two will have dropped in price


----------



## PaulRivers (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope they *don't* put a magnesium body, so that if I buy a 60D I don't have to deal with all the comments from the silly status-driven photo snobs.

I mean seriously, the make or break point isn't whether the camera is actually sturdy, but whether it "feels sturdy"? Like someone else said, if they make guns out of "plastic", I'm sure they can do it with a camera body.

I mean you can buy what you want, but if that's your make-or-break point clearly there's not really any significant differences between cameras any more. It's like buying one car over another because you like the color of the LED on the stereo. You're free to do that, but if you're sensible at all what it really means is that both cars are reliable, fuel efficient, accelerate well enough, etc already, and the only real differences are small tiny details.

I've seen the same thing happen with cell phones - "it feels like a toy"..."So you'd rather carry around more weight, that doesn't do anything, so it *feels* more sturdy?"..."Yes". Personally, I'd rather that it be lighter so it's easier to carry around.


----------



## gkreis (Aug 13, 2010)

dilbert said:


> ....
> 
> But if you're going to complain about a camera having features you don't want/need and always use that as the reason why you didn't buy that particular camera then you will never buy a camera because there will always be an extra feature that you find which you don't need.
> 
> ...



Very well said! For instance, I just saw a particularly smart goldfinch stealing water from the ant guard bucket built into my hummingbird feeder. He has been doing this for a while. Well, a hummingbird came to feed and hovered, perplexed about what to do. It went on for a few seconds and as the goldfinch left, the hummingbird flew after him to say 'Scram'! If I had video in my dSLR I'd have liked to capture that. Pictures couldn't quite convey the whole story.

So... I'd go for the 60D over the 550D as it is likely to have better focusing, faster processor and perhaps a radical approach to how it captures video from its sensor.

The perfect dSLR doesn't exist because we really don't know exactly what we will like. We THINK we know, but we might discover that we get a feature we didn't realize would be so grand and the one we were so hung up on having turns out to be no big deal.

Check out this particularly inspiring talk on 'The Art of Choosing'.....

http://www.ted.com/talks/sheena_iyengar_on_the_art_of_choosing.html

P.S.
I have been kind of a grouch about the 60D and the 18MP sensor, but I am deciding I need to let it go and just wait and see. Because I can't change anything about it anyway.... (Hmm... maybe some of us could band together to form a "C"-team and kidnap Canon's marketing staff and let the engineer's produce a camera for once... ;-).


----------



## unfocused (Aug 13, 2010)

> let the engineers produce a camera for once



Please god no! That would be the worst camera ever!


----------



## silvershot77 (Aug 13, 2010)

Plastic is preferred...lighter, just as tough. cheaper. Better AF is a must..too many gaps in the 9 pointer. So light wt, prism vf, more AF, better IQ ...that gets my dough.


----------



## silvershot77 (Aug 13, 2010)

How come Nikon D95 can have 39 AF points for 1200$ while Canon 60D only has the same old 9 points ? not even close, it this is what is coming .


----------



## Shompis (Aug 13, 2010)

Because those 39 points are not cross type, while the 9 points are all cross type. 7D has 19 focus points, yet it is more versatile than the over 50 in the D300s.


----------



## silvershot77 (Aug 13, 2010)

I do think 39 regular sensors would outperform 9 cross type ..esp. without the annoying gaps...holes in between sensors.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 14, 2010)

Seems like the 60D won't be worth buying after all. Canon can just keep it


----------



## silvershot77 (Aug 14, 2010)

That may be if you don't have tons of experience with shooting. But it's no comparison w carrying the thing for a long time..hands down. Done it for way too long.


----------



## gkreis (Aug 14, 2010)

unfocused said:


> > let the engineers produce a camera for once
> 
> 
> 
> Please god no! That would be the worst camera ever!



Sorry.. I meant to refer to the sensor and electronics.. not the functionality. Specifically, do whatever is the right thing with it, not what marketing THINKS we want.


----------



## canonguy (Aug 14, 2010)

chrome_dude said:


> canonguy said:
> 
> 
> > if this is true... then it only shows canon is running scared of nikon. they actualy stoop down to the level of degrading a successful xxD line just to compete with the d90/d95. the current xxD build is the reason why i didnt go for nikon back then. then comes the plastic 60D and the magnesium d95. what next??? canon will drop their MP and stick with 12MP then nikon will go for 18MP. im just so disapointed! ive been waiting for this camera for years and canon slaps me in the face with a plastic toy camera. its the quality that counts and not the extra weight reduction.
> ...



i don't need the features. im very happy with my 40d. it gets the job done perfectly. if only theres a way to improve the LCD on my 40d then il go for it. the lcd is the only downside for me. you can have all the best gear in the world but for what??? why waste money when all i need is a xxD and it gets the job done.

my point is, the xxD was very successful, they should as much as possible keep it as it is... i welcome the improvements, but changing the body design is not an improvement IMO.


----------



## gkreis (Aug 14, 2010)

canonguy said:


> chrome_dude said:
> 
> 
> > canonguy said:
> ...



I too would like the nicer LCD and the microfocus feature of the 50D for my 40D, but then I heard the issues it was having with the sensor and I decided to wait for the 60D. In good light, the 40D is fine, as you say. My problem is in lower light. I want something that is a stop better. So if I could use 1600 as if 800 ISO and push to 3200 in a pinch, I'd be happier. An addiction to a CP filter is hard to shake... ;-)

I am trying to reserve judgment....


----------



## catchinglight (Aug 14, 2010)

so - people seem to worry more about the body material than the specs. Some believe they get more Pro-like because of that (but please keep the full-auto mode). Others need weight for the "physics" - LOL. Well, if this makes them feel better - fine. The body material of my 350D served my purposes for several years now, and a Magnesium, Alloy or Titanium body would not have served me better, maybe because I am not a Pro (at least not a Foto-Pro) and I do not drop my Camera every now an than, I do not throw it with 3 other bodies in the trunk of my car to head for the next shooting and I do not advertise my gear to friends to make them say "wow - magnesium body". Reasons to upgrade for me personal are a better monitor, improved autofocus and handling. Therefore, a swivel screen is very much welcome as it will avoid sometimes to crawl in mud or guess direction when shooting "over-head". The plasic body will help to keep cost in acceptable range, which I believe is important in the non-Pro price segment.


----------



## silvershot77 (Aug 14, 2010)

dilbert said:


> silvershot77 said:
> 
> 
> > I do think 39 regular sensors would outperform 9 cross type ..esp. without the annoying gaps...holes in between sensors.
> ...



I have. Have you ? I had an Eos 3 and used it for weddings, did you ? Are you saying the pros that use the multi-sensor D3 and other such cams wish it only came with one sensor ? I doubt you really have much experience shooting , from your tone. I use the centre one often, but other times more is needed. It's not all the same type of shooting. Tell me, how long have you been using an slr ? or professionally ? 30 yrs ?


----------



## Maldical (Aug 16, 2010)

silvershot77 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > silvershot77 said:
> ...



lol, love this pompous response.

Everyone on the planet is a moron except you....right?


----------



## muteteh (Aug 17, 2010)

stark-arts said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > Recent plastic bodies have used SD cards, does this mean that the 60D will use SD cards? Seems like Canon wants to shift away from CF cards, The Top of the Line Canon 1Ds III uses 1 CF and 1 SD card, while the Top of the Line Nikon D3x uses TWO CF cards.
> ...



The fastest CF cards sold now are about twice as fast as the fastest SDHC cards sold now. For some people, this might be a deal breaker.

[I'm not sure who those people might be. AFAIK, fast SDHC cards are fast enough for HD video recording. Maybe it matters to people who shoot continuous bursts of stills in RAW format.]


----------



## Jan (Aug 17, 2010)

Sooner or later, all cameras will have SD cards, I think. Maybe SDXT or how the successors will be called.
I like CF cards - 1st because I don't have SD cards and 2nd because they are a bit bigger better to handle...


----------



## Jan (Aug 18, 2010)

Come on, guys... it's enough by now, isn't it? Use pm if you insist on that but I guess no one is interested in your arguement.


----------



## MCK (Aug 25, 2010)

But who wants to have a plastic body who had a solid metal body before 8)


----------



## silvershot77 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've had enough metal bodies. A dozen slr's; way more lenses. Bring on the lightwt. plastic bodies and make the elements of the lenses plastic too. Please. The best lenses for eyewear are all plastic...made by Nikon, etc. Don't tell me they can't...because they already do so. When cam users get over their addiction ? to metal and glass...the industry can move on.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 25, 2010)

MCK said:


> But who wants to have a plastic body who had a solid metal body before 8)


If all things are equal, I still prefer metal body. I have own over a dozen metal camera body. However, If the ergonomics of the plastic body is better than the metal body, I do not have problem using a GOOD plastic body that does not squeak, assuming everything elses is equal. Personally, I think the metal body is way over priced and we are paying for our vanity. Just compare the 40D with similar Rebel. The 40D is twice the price of similar Rebel. Someone will have to try extremeely hard to convince me that the metal body alone will worth a few hundred dollar.


----------

